
Using Slack without going insane - dewey
https://blog.notmyhostna.me/use-slack-without-going-insane/
======
some_account
The solution is to just stop checking Slack all the time. People get used to
not having a response in minutes if you train them for it.

I think it's more that people are worrying about what others think about them
not responding. How about growing a pair? It will solve your problems.

